
Supreme Court upholds travel ban - koolba
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/26/politics/travel-ban-supreme-court/index.html
======
myrandomcomment
"The Proclamation is squarely within the scope of Presidential authority,"
Roberts wrote.

This is not a judgement on if the President is being racist, but one on the if
he has the legal right to do this.

If we, the American people, wish to change this then it will require us to
work on congress to enact limits on the Presidents power.

~~~
cuckcuckspruce
Or to have Congress to revoke the power delegated to the president under 8 USC
§1182(f):
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1182](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1182)

